# Rosin Baked Potatos



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

OK,

I can't the only one who has heard of Rosin Baked Potatos.

Recipe is simple; in a cast iron pot, heat rosin to 375 degrees.
Wrap(or not) a fresh Idaho Potato and gently! drop into hot rosin.
When the potato rises to the top, retrieve and let cool.
After the rosin cools, break apart and serve potato!

Need to find a supplier of rosin, the pot is easy, help...

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Hi, Outback Georgia!
They used to serve these at Cracker Barrel!! Do they still serve them? I know they're the moistest potato I ever ate! YUM!
Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

I never heard of that before









Don


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Darlene,

Yes, I heard that they indeed used to serve Rosin Baked Potatos at Cracker Barrel.

Just need to get a Rosin supply and a pot.
I will make them for our Southeastern Rallys if successful!

Alpharetta Dave aka
Outbackgeorgia


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

OK, I'll admit, the kitchen is not really my forte', but what the heck is Rosin?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Isn t that what they make paint with







Oh thats resin









Wondered the same thing, Doug

John


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Nope...never heard of them before, but if it makes you feel any better, I'm now hungry.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Rosin is made from resin (pine tar/resin down here in Georgia).
Basically boil the liquid out and the result is Rosin. Used on baseball bats, as well!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Rosin is made from resin (pine tar/resin down here in Georgia).
> Basically boil the liquid out and the result is Rosin. Used on baseball bats, as well!
> 
> Outbackgeorgia
> [snapback]88685[/snapback]​


And they cook potatoes in it?

John


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Rosin is made from resin (pine tar/resin down here in Georgia).
> Basically boil the liquid out and the result is Rosin. Used on baseball bats, as well!
> 
> Outbackgeorgia
> [snapback]88685[/snapback]​










UMMM!!!! Sounds Tasty!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

I am one of the biggest tater eaters, 3 times a day, 7 days a week is not uncommon for me. I have never heard of this technique, cooking a tater in baseball bat goop.

definitely interesting.....

kevin


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

PDX_Doug said:


> outbackgeorgia said:
> 
> 
> > Rosin is made from resin (pine tar/resin down here inÂ Georgia).
> ...


I suppose you folks up there in the PNW don't eat Grits either?


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

NE either, the closest thing I know about a 'grit' was from "My Cousin Vinny"









John


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

Had homminy once, key word there.

Are there salt potatoes in the South? Funny how areas vary.

kevin


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Here is the recipe if anyone wants to try it.







Outbackgeorgia I guess it is a southern thing.









"SUNNY'S" ROSIN POTATOES

In a cast iron kettle (or rosin cooker) put 2 to 5 pounds raw rosin and bring to boil. Scrub potatoes completely. Idaho Bakers are preferred. Drop in potatoes. When done, they come to the top. Remove with tongs and wrap in 5 or 6 thicknesses of newspaper. Roll up and twist each end. To serve, slice open newspaper and potato together with a sharp knife. Be careful, overheated rosin could possibly combust and burn.

This is some of the best potatoes you have ever eaten. Better than baked, fried, or boiled

Leon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> PDX_Doug said:
> 
> 
> > outbackgeorgia said:
> ...


You mean the stuff I get under my fingernails after working on my car?









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Sounds pretty good
but what does it taste like?

Don


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

HootBob said:


> Sounds pretty good
> but what does it taste like?
> 
> Don
> [snapback]88723[/snapback]​


The rosin baked potatos, grits, or the stuff under Doug's fingernails?

Sorry, couldn't resist.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds pretty good
> ...


*HAA!*

Sorry... I had to laugh out loud at that one!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

W4DRR said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds pretty good
> ...


That, my friend, was the funnest thing I've seen today!


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

Tastes like CHICKEN!!!!!!!

I bet ya'll have never heard of country ham as well.....

Happy Outbacking!

Tim

Actually pine nuts are used in a number of dishes. Pesto being my favorite.....


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

I googled where to buy rosin for potatos until I was blue in the face, only thing that came up were hardware stores and sporting goods stores. I used to use rosin on my violin bow so maybe music stores?

Never heard of rosin potatos but I'll try anything once.

Bill.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Hey Ram, you got it.







The best place to buy it is good sporting goods stores. Comes in power or paste. Same stuff pitchers use but in a different form. You can order it from some chemical companies in the 5, 10, 15, and 20lb blocks.

If you have ever had what you though was greatest baked potato you have put in your mouth, you haven't had the best tasting potato until you have tried rosin baked potato. The rosin seals in all the favors and moisture, and you lose nothing. They are out of this world.

Leon


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Oregon_Camper said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> > HootBob said:
> ...


LOL
















Thor


----------



## campingnut18 (Mar 11, 2004)

I'm quite a tater-head (lover, I mean) and was born and raised in Metro Atlanta, GA but I've never heard of this. So Dave, are we going to try this at one of our camp-outs? Sounds good














You think that Sports Authority might have?

or how 'bout this link:
http://shop2.chemassociates.com/shopsite/C.../PAS-rosin.html

Carmen


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Carmen,

You bet!
I will order the rosin, will check at the local flea market for a suitable rosin pot!
Crawfish get ready for some great moist potatos!

Alpharetta Dave
Outbackgeorgia


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Can't wait Dave. I can taste them now.









Leon


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Highlander96 said:


> Actually pine nuts are used in a number of dishes.


Whoa! Flashback!

Who was the old guy Carson used to have on the show, that was always trying to push pine nuts on him!?

Or does that date me too much? shy

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

All,
Got it!
Here is the kit:

Potato Cooker

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## TheDoxieHaus (Feb 14, 2006)

You know, I was born and raised in GA and continued to live there for the first 32 years of my life, and I have never heard of Rosin Baked Potatos before!
I guess you learn something new everyday!


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

*Dave, you da man!*









We will chip in and help you on the $$$









Leon


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Bring Potatos!


----------



## kymont (Feb 3, 2006)

Ever done this with sweet potatos? My wife and son love those things!


----------



## kampy (Feb 14, 2006)

outbackgeorgia said:


> All,
> Got it!
> Here is the kit:
> 
> ...


Hey I'm sorry, but that looks gross.
Kampy


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

kymont said:


> Ever done this with sweet potatos?


Bring some Doug, we will through them in the pot also.







I have never had rosin sweet potatos, but it does sound good. Rosin sweet potatos with butter and brown sugar and cinnamon.







OMG i'm gaining weight again.









Leon


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Must be a "South" thing, cause that looks like something you have to pay me to take.


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

Uhhhhhh guys, don't eat the rosin!


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

Oregon_Camper said:


> Must be a "South" thing, cause that looks like something you have to pay me to take.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Lots of tasty things in the South. sunny Grits, for instance. If we get enough rain at the right time of the year, we have probably the best crop of grits you could find anywhere.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

ee4308 said:


> Lots of tasty things in the South. sunny Grits, for instance. If we get enough rain at the right time of the year, we have probably the best crop of grits you could find anywhere.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Going to trust you on that one and let all the folks in the South enjoy their grits. I wouldn't want to deprive any person of their fair share, so I'll just hold off on driving out there some yummy grits.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

I ll pass


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Hey! I'm from Kentucky. We grew up on grits and hominy and country ham!









My mom used to make up grits then put them in the frig to cool, then make up patties and fry them in butter. Oh, what memories.

A lesson on hominy though, don't cook it in the microwave. You only make this mistake once..







LOL

My favorite meal at Cracker Barrell: Country Ham, Green Beans and Fried Okra.

You guys up north are missing out on a lot of good stuff.









Have a great day! sunny


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Maybe, but at least up North we have dirty water dogs


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Now that this thread has digressed into regional delicacies....
Has anyone heard of Ramps? They are wild leeks. Latin name Allium tricoccum. They are quite popular in certain parts of Appalachia. They are almost impossible to cultivate, so they have to be searched out, and dug in the woods. If you eat them raw, you won't be fit for human company for at least three days. Right now is the time of year to be diggin' 'em. Ummmmm


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

outbackgeorgia said:


> Carmen,
> 
> You bet!
> I will order the rosin, will check at the local flea market for a suitable rosin pot!
> ...


Actually, I use a Dutch oven (with out the top).


----------



## HandyAndy (Oct 18, 2005)

Fear factor Outback style...Tar Spuds. Sorry, I'll stick to wasabe mashed or garlic fries.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

HandyAndy said:


> Fear factor Outback style...Tar Spuds. Sorry, I'll stick to wasabe mashed or garlic fries.
> [snapback]91405[/snapback]​


There you go









Don


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Okay I waited until this thread had 46 posts before I even looked because it just didn't sound right. Well after reading all the posts it still sounds strange but since I grew up in the south and enjoy most southern cooking I was just wondering do you normally serve these taters with cittlins or tripe?


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> Okay I waited until this thread had 46 posts before I even looked because it just didn't sound right. Well after reading all the posts it still sounds strange but since I grew up in the south and enjoy most southern cooking I was just wondering do you normally serve these taters with cittlins or tripe?
> [snapback]91449[/snapback]​


Maybe a big helping of scrapple would go good with them for breakfast.

























Steve


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

huntr70 said:


> Maybe a big helping of scrapple would go good with them for breakfast.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


As stated before, I'll try anything once, scrapple I've tried once and will not try again.

The pot looks gross







but can't doubt the taste if everyone else says they taste good. We have some stoneware that I wouldn't dream of showing but it flavors everything perfectly, bread, cookies, pork chops etc. Maybe the same for the rosin pot









Bill.


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> CamperAndy said:
> 
> 
> > Okay I waited until this thread had 46 posts before I even looked because it just didn't sound right. Well after reading all the posts it still sounds strange but since I grew up in the south and enjoy most southern cooking I was just wondering do you normally serve these taters with cittlins or tripe?
> ...


Srapple there you Steve








I just bought about 20 lbs. of homemade from a buddy at work









Don


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

HootBob said:


> huntr70 said:
> 
> 
> > CamperAndy said:
> ...


OK, Having lived in the _(almost)_ Heart of Dixie for most of my life, I've heard of cracklins and chitlins, but what are crittlins?

Did a google on scrapple, _(having never heard of it)_. The response was

"But what parts of the hog go into the creation of scrapple? After the ham, bacon, chops and other cuts of meat are taken from the butchered pig - what remains are fixings for scrapple - including the meat scraped off the head. Scrapple may contain pork skin, pork heart, pork liver, pork tongue - even pork brains. Those faint of palate needn't venture any further. Scrapple lovers think of it as food for the gods. Anti-scrapplers consider it a culinary abomination."

As Foxworthy said "And you call us stupid in the south."








Outback FEAR FACTOR Second episode.
















I'll try a taste of almost anything once... _(might ask to see you eat some first)_

Dave


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Dreamtimers said:


> HootBob said:
> 
> 
> > huntr70 said:
> ...


It is my understanding, what goes into cheap hot dogs doesn't get any better.









Bob


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

I'll gaurantee that if you eat any of my scrapple, it doesn't have all that stuff in it.

We make our own (Dad and I) in January every year after deer seasons have ended.

The only thing that goes in ours is venison cooked off the bones, pork, (not skin, brains, tails







), cornmeal, rye flour and spices.

That's all.

It still is an acquired taste









Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> I'll gaurantee that if you eat any of my scrapple, it doesn't have all that stuff in it.
> 
> It still is an acquired taste
> 
> ...


Cool Steve maybe we'll have to swap and try each others

And it is a acquired taste I like a little Maple Syrup with mine









Don


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

The devil made me do this!! hehehehe!!
Grits taste SO good with eggs and sausage mixed in with them. I used to go with my grandparents to a gristmill in (I think) N.C. to buy fresh-ground course yellow grits. Rosin potatoes are or were on the menu at all Cracker Barrel restaurants, but it looked more like wax to me on them. You think the grits and taters sound yuck??? Well, how's about hoghead cheese, sousemeat, brains (either hog or squirrel) and eggs??








Darlene action


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

sgalady said:


> You think the grits and taters sound yuck??? Well, how's about hoghead cheese, sousemeat, brains (either hog or squirrel) and eggs??
> 
> 
> 
> ...










I'll usually try anything but I'll pass on that one Darlene

Don


----------



## Highlander96 (Mar 1, 2005)

HootBob said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> > You think the grits and taters sound yuck??? Well, how's about hoghead cheese, sousemeat, brains (either hog or squirrel) and eggs??
> ...


The funny thing is that I was looking at a recipe for Hogs Head Cheese yesterday.

H96


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

As long as you were only looking


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Guys! I'm trying to eat breakfast here!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## RVCarolina (Jul 31, 2004)

Lord help. Sounds like we need to take up a collection so some of these poor people don't have to resort to culinary abominations.








Fred


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

W4DRR said:


> Now that this thread has digressed into regional delicacies....
> Has anyone heard of Ramps? They are wild leeks. Latin name Allium tricoccum. They are quite popular in certain parts of Appalachia. They are almost impossible to cultivate, so they have to be searched out, and dug in the woods. If you eat them raw, you won't be fit for human company for at least three days. Right now is the time of year to be diggin' 'em. Ummmmm
> 
> 
> ...


Hi!
My ex was from Canton/Waleska area, and they ate a "delicacy" called "poke salad". These greens grew in the wild and they steamed them and ate them. Course, they ate PINTO BEANS like they were going out of style, fried taters and cornbread, too!
Darlene


----------



## outbackgeorgia (Jan 28, 2004)

You all bring the extras, I am bringing the Rosin Pot.
It arrived the day I left for Dallas on a two day trip, but I ended up in Orlando.

I am now in Florida as my brother had a severe heart attack the 25th and did not survive.
He was very close and as our family is all in the Orlando area, we have been staying with family.

As this week is spring break, we had planned a week of camping on the Space Coast, but plans change with the unexpected.

We should be back to Georgia by the weekend.

Dave, Linda and Brian


----------



## Golden Mom (Apr 25, 2004)

Dave,
I'm sorry for the loss of your brother. Our prayers are with you and family.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Our prayers and condolences go out to your family Outbackgeorgia.

John


----------



## Dreamtimers (Mar 7, 2005)

Dave;

Our prayers go out to you and the whole family.

Dave & Pat


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Sorry to hear of your loss, Dave. Our prayers and thoughts will be with you and your family.

Bob & Doris (your next-door neighbors at Whispering Pines CG)


----------



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

sgalady said:


> W4DRR said:
> 
> 
> > Now that this thread has digressed into regional delicacies....
> ...


Poke is quite common. I usually have to get rid of it from our yard every summer. I guess birds eat the berries and spread it around the obvious way. My grandmother, who grew up in the Ozarks, used to go out and gather it in the summer and eat it all the time. Don't think I ever tried it, though.
You mentioned Pinto Beans. I don't know if it is even safe to mention those in the same post as Ramps. Pinto Beans and Ramps is a combination the EPA has outlawed. Have to call in a HazMat team after eating those two together.









Bob


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

outbackgeorgia said:


> I am now in Florida as my brother had a severe heart attack the 25th and did not survive.
> 
> Dave, Linda and Brian
> [snapback]98980[/snapback]​


Dave,

So very sorry to hear of the loss of your brother.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

Dave, I am so sorry to hear about your brother. Our thoughts and prayers are with you.

Leon


----------

